# Megavalanche 2011!



## Deleted138492 (10. Januar 2011)

Meinereiner hat sich gerade das Broncepaket gesichert. Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Hypo (10. Januar 2011)

Pack Gold Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSi (10. Januar 2011)

Pack Gold DH.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch Zeit haben.


----------



## Stagediver (11. Januar 2011)

Silber

...und ab jetzt heisst es Kilometer sammeln...!!!


Wer kann denn einem Megavalanche-Neuling wie mir ein paar Tips zum organisatorischen geben?

Wo muss man sich vor Ort melden?
Wo kann man gut und günstig übernachten?
Was muss man unbedingt noch wissen?

Schreibt alles was euch einfällt.


Grüsse


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Januar 2011)

Salut,

hab mich gestern auch gemeldet... 7 Tage Gold Package    

Falls sich hier jemand findet zum gemeinsamen Training dafür... gerne gesehen. Für Tipps zur Übernachtung auch gerne....

Letztes Jahr wollte ich auch, breche mir aber erstmal den 5ten Mittelhandknochen und danach ziehe ich mir eine Zerrung im Oberschenkel zu... 6 Monate kaum bis garnicht ans Radln zu denken gewesen... umsomehr jetzt... altes Bike eingemottet, neues steht schon in den Startlöchern.

Ride On!

Ralph


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2011)

Für Tipps bezüglich Kost und Logis wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar .


----------



## Stiftsquelle (11. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364327&highlight=megavalanche

Hier stehen ziemlich viele Infos dazu drin.

Meine Uni hat die Klausurtermine leider genau in die Megawoche gesetzt


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2011)

Hmm, da steht auch Negatives. Hat sich bezüglich der Organisation was verbessert?


----------



## Hypo (11. Januar 2011)

Die Organisation war letztes Jahr eigentlich fast perfekt.
Mich haben die Liftzeiten der Vaujany Seilbahn gestört.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2011)

Wenn es dabei bleibt, kann ich sehr gut damit leben.

Sollte ich nicht doch das Paket erweitern und mir somit einen oder zwei Trainingstage mehr sichern? Jedenfalls tendiere ich dazu...


----------



## Stiftsquelle (11. Januar 2011)

Naja, es geht da ja um 2009, da war ich selbst dabei.

Jeder fasst die Dinge anders auf, ich war komplett zufrieden mit dem Ablauf!
Man muss sich halt im Klaren drüber sein, dass die Mega eine Massenveranstaltung mit knapp 2000 Fahrern ist...


edit: ich war eine ganze Woche da, von Sonntag bis Montag nach der Mega, 2-3 Tage mehr an Training um sich die Strecke einzuprägen fand ich schon recht entspannt, bzw. man geht dann einfach entspannter in die Quali. Da hat man eh Stress genug^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (13. Januar 2011)

Orga lief letztes Jahr eigentlich sehr gut, es gab schon ab und mal Wartezeiten aber das war in Ordnung vorallem weil das Wetter gut war. 

Werde dieses Jahr wieder mein Enduro Nomad mitnehmen (160/160) das war eigentlich die perfekte Wahl. Vorne wird es ein voller DH Reifen werden je nach Boden Minion oder HighRoller und hinten evtl. ein breiter Larsen oder Ardent mit 2Ply.

Unterkunft ist für mich auch noch nicht klar. Letztes Jahr waren wir in einem der riesen Bunker und hatten dort eine kleine "Wohnung" mit Küche etc. Leider waren die Betten wirklich beschissen und die Lüftung zu laut Nachts.. Und Schlaf ist wirklich wichtig wenn man sich die Tage so extrem Beschäftigt.


----------



## manx (14. Januar 2011)

mega top plan ! le sardonnier in sardonne oder chez passoud 1 km lift von vaujany ( qualification 2800 domes des rousses !)bin 4 mal mega schon gefahren !dort brauch kein auto ! gruB david


----------



## Basica (17. Januar 2011)

Kann einer von Euch genauere Auskunft über das Streckenprofil der Rennstrecke geben. Gesamte Streckenlänge, Anstiege, länge und höhe der Anstiege, sind es mehrere Anstiege, usw.


----------



## SFA (17. Januar 2011)

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/alpe_dhuez/megavalanche_07


----------



## ALEX84 (24. Januar 2011)

Hey,

ein paar Freunde von mir würden gerne mitkommen können aber nur von 04.07-08.07. 

Weiß einer von euch ob man auch ohne Anmeldung zum Rennen einen Liftpasskaufen kann?


----------



## MSi (24. Januar 2011)

Am billigsten mit den Friends & Family Pakenten, davon bekommst du allerdings nur maximal 2 pro fÃ¼rs Rennen angemeldetem Fahrer. Kostet 32 â¬. Ansonsten eben mit ganz normalen Tages- oder Mehrtageskarten. Tageskarte hat letztes Jahr ungefÃ¤hr 20 â¬ gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALEX84 (24. Januar 2011)

d.h. die können alle Lifte benutzten und überall runterfahren?!​


----------



## MSi (24. Januar 2011)

Ja. Außer natürlich die Rennstrecken an den Renntagen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auf das Goldpaket umgesattelt. Hat noch immer keiner eine konkrete Empfehlung für ein gutes Hotel mit sicherer Radaufbewahrungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## jan84 (6. Februar 2011)

Wir bevorzugen das Hotel "Auto" am Lift . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2011)

Eine ganze Woche wird darin aber ein wenig unkomfortabel, zumal es mit 2 Kerlen, 2 Rädern, Gepäck, Utensilien etc. in einem Volvo XC70 doch eng werden könnte.


----------



## jan84 (6. Februar 2011)

Mimimimi . Ne hast schon recht in dem Fall.


----------



## ALEX84 (6. Februar 2011)

hey,

welche zeit muss ich eigentlich fahren um nach der qali nicht raus zu fliegen bzw wie viele schaffen es in das rennen?

gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn du unter den 38 ersten Fahrern deines Startfeldes landest, kommst du weiter.


----------



## cida (7. Februar 2011)

für das MEGAVALANCHE an sich sind nur die ersten 40 fahrer jeder 200er qualigruppe zugelassen. die nächsten 40 starten als MEGA Challenger und die 40 danach als MEGA Amateurs...oder umgedreht. um bei eigentlichen MEGAV mitfahren zu können brauchst du aber einiges an kondition und tempo in der quali, da es dort sehr hart zu geht.

was die unterkunft angeht bzw die radaufbewahrung; so sind die meißten hotelbesitzer in AdH drauf vorbereitet und haben einen balkon an jedem zimmer, auf dem es sich die bikes des nachts gemütlich machen können.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Februar 2011)

Gut zu wissen, vielen Dank .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (8. Februar 2011)

Letztes Jahr waren es nur die ersten 38 (sind es dieses Jahr 40?). Du musst in der Quali einen richtig guten Start erwischen um nicht in den Stau zu kommen, was eigentlich nur klappt wenn du in den ersten drei Reihen stehst.
Da du aufgerufen wirst und dir dann selber einen Platz aussuchen kannst ist das auch recht entscheidend.. Letztes Jahr bin ich ganz rechts aussen los und konnte über die längere Linie in der nächsten Kurve recht viele Leute überholen. Im technischen Part kannst du meistens nur nach fahren oder auf einen Fehler vom Vordermann hoffen um vorbei zu kommen. Im Flachstück einfach Augen zu und durch! Im letzten DH geht es darum den Puls vom Flachstück wieder runter zu bringen und keine Plätze mehr zu verlieren da machst du auch nicht wirklich viel gut bei dem hohen DH Niveau der Fahrer.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2011)

Ab welchen Zeitpunkt darf man auf den Rennstrecken Ã¼ben? Ich hatte vor, schon am 4. dorthin zu fahren und so frÃ¼h wie mÃ¶glich mit dem Training beginnen.

â¬: Hat sich erledigt. Die Augen aufzusperren hilft.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Februar 2011)

Ab wann bietet es sich an eine Unterkunft zu organisieren. Werde den Trip z.Zt. alleine starten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

Vor 2 Wochen. Ich habe vorletztes Wochenende das Hotel gebucht und nur noch ein akzeptables in Les deux Alpes gefunden. Der Rest ist voll, zu teuer oder der allerletzte Mist.


----------



## MSi (14. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen. Ich habe vorletztes Wochenende das Hotel gebucht und nur noch ein akzeptables in Les deux Alpes gefunden. Der Rest ist voll, zu teuer oder der allerletzte Mist.


Äh, dir ist bewüßt, dass es fast eine Stunde Fahrt von 2 Alpes nach Alpe d'Huez ist?? Oder fährst du zum Mountain of Hell? Dann bist du im falschen Thread 

Ansonsten sehe ich die Situation nicht so schlimm, wir haben immer erst in der Woche vor der Mega gebucht und immer noch was gefunden. In den umliegenden Orten gibts oft bessere Angebote.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

Ja, ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, aber die einschlägigen Seiten haben keine bezahlbaren, freien Hotels in Alpe d' Huez mehr ausgespuckt.


----------



## bliz2z (14. Februar 2011)

Letztes Jahr haben wir über die Mega Avalanche Orga gebucht das ging eigentlich ganz gut. Dieses Jahr werde ich wohl über das Tourismusbüro buchen.. Ich möchte einfach nicht wieder in so einen riesen Palast mit 2000 Zimmern .
Ich werde wohl in ein bis zwei Wochen anfangen zu schauen wenn ich weiss ob überhaupt noch wer kommt von meinen Kollegen.


----------



## MSi (14. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, die Qualität französischer Webseiten ist nach wie vor nicht die beste (um es mal positiv auszudrücken). Viele Angebote bekommt man nur wenn man anruft, da kann man Hotels dann auch nicht wochenweise buchen usw. Französischkenntnisse sind natürlich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (14. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, aber die einschlägigen Seiten haben keine bezahlbaren, freien Hotels in Alpe d' Huez mehr ausgespuckt.



Da geht ja mit Auffahrt Alpe d'Huez und später Auffahrt Les Deux Alpes dann ne gute halbe Spritladung pro Tag drauf 

Selbst ne Woche vorher gibts noch genug Unterkünfte mit moderaten Preisen, 2000 Biker sind für einen Skiort (okai, einige haben im Sommer geschlossen, aber trotzdem) Nichts! 

Aber wie es halt schon hier steht, der telefonische Weg ist der Beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

Pfff, ich dachte mir schon, dass die Sprüche à la "Nur noch ein Zimmer übrig!" Fakes seien, aber sicher ist eben sicher . Zudem stand bei den vielversprechendsten Hotels "Das letzte Zimmer wurde vor XX Tagen und XX Stunden gebucht."

Nun ja, Umbuchen würde mich wohl teurer kommen als die Tankfüllung.


----------



## Monsterwade (15. Februar 2011)

Hab mir das 5-Tage-Packet rausgelassen. Sind das jetzt 5 Trainingstage oder brauch ich das auch für die Quali am Freitag und das Rennen am Samstag/Sonntag?
Kann man vor Ort auf 7-Tage upgraden?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2011)

Die Renntage sind inbefriffen. Ich würde besser jetzt upgraden, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich würde besser jetzt upgraden, sicher ist sicher.



Upgraden, wie das?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Februar 2011)

Eine Email und ein paar weitere Teuros, schon hat man ein paar Tage mehr zum Fahren.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. April 2011)

Irgendwo ein Plätzle frei um zur Mega zu kommen? Habe keinen Bock mit Kleinwagen bis oben hin zugehauen alleine dort aufzuschlagen. Sonst trinke ich zuviel Bier... schon auf dem Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. April 2011)

Wenn du es bis nach Luxemburg schaffst, kann ich dich mitnehmen, aber ich fahre schon am 4. Juli.


----------



## Streckenchef (15. April 2011)

ALEX84 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> welche zeit muss ich eigentlich fahren um nach der qali nicht raus zu fliegen bzw wie viele schaffen es in das rennen?
> 
> gruß



Letzes Jahr wars bei meinem Lauf um die 27 min...
Wenn du hinten stehst, keine Chance... und aufgestellt wird nach Startnummern..

Pennen kann man da an genug Orten, keine Angst...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn du es bis nach Luxemburg schaffst, kann ich dich mitnehmen, aber ich fahre schon am 4. Juli.



Gold Package, oder? Das Angebot ist klasse... aber hab zur Zeit auch keine Ahnung, wie ich nach Luxemburg kommen soll! ---> Treten???


----------



## matzerium (28. Juni 2011)

die strecke rockt auf jeden fall 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5881081624/in/photostream


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Juni 2011)

Dann hier nochmal ein kurzer Aufruf:

Suche noch irgendwie eine Unterkunft für den Zeitraum vom 03. Juli bis 11. Juli in der Umgebung...

Stand erstmal wieder auf der Kippe die Teilnahme, jetzt konnte ich mir einen PKW klarmachen im letztem Moment.

Falls irgendjemand einen Plan hat, wo man sich auf vor Ort erkundigen kann... bitte um Nachtricht!

Danke!


----------



## MSi (29. Juni 2011)

Am besten im Office du Tourisme:
*Office de Tourisme,*
  Place Paganon
38750 Alpe d'Huez
*Tél. 04 76 11 59 90*
*[email protected]*

oder 
*Office de Tourisme - 38114 OZ-en-OISANS - Tél. 33 (0)4 76 80 78 01 - Fax 33 (0)4 76 80 79 04*


----------



## Stagediver (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wo kann ich mir meine Startnummer usw. abholen?

Danke und Grüsse
Ingolf


----------



## CasiBergamont (29. Juni 2011)

Hab da auch noch was ..... was ich schon im anderen Thema gepostet hab ....

So Männers,
ich flipp dann nu bald aus ....

War heute bei meinem Hausarzt und der will mit mir ein Leistungs EKG machen, nen scheiss Lungentest hat Blutdruck gemessen und nimmt wohl noch Blut ab.
Nur mal so am Rande, ich schwimme seit 5 Jahren halb-professionell (2-3 mal die Woche) und radel seit 10000 Jahren auch 2-3 mal die Woche. 

Der ganze Driss kost mich dann wohl um die 100 Euronen weil dat ne privat Leistung is. Meine Krankenkasse, die TK, zahlt den Dreck nich.

Schlau wie ich bin hab ich die Orgaleute von der Mega angeschrieben .... und die sagen zu mir ... ja, wenn du keine Lizenz hast dann musst du eine (no-cons), eine "nichts spricht" dagegen Bescheinigung ranbringen damit Du teilnehmen darfst. Suuuuuper. Is ja wie im scheiss Bundestag .... kannste formulieren wie Du willst und es bleibt das Gleiche.

Wie löst ihr das Problem ???? 

Danke,
Casi


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Juni 2011)

@CasiBergamont

Hast du dem Arzt erzählt , dass du vom Mount Everest startest?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wo kann ich mir meine Startnummer usw. abholen?
> 
> ...



Am Lift in Alpe d'Huez oder Oz en Oisans. Du wirst deinen Perso vorzeigen müssen. Das steht alles auf der HP unter "Which Pack?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSi (29. Juni 2011)

Sag deinem Arzt mal er soll es nicht so Ã¼bertreiben. Diese FitnessbestÃ¤tigung ist in Frankreich standard fÃ¼r jeglichen kompetitiven Sport. Ob das Mountainbiken, Basketball oder Hallenhalma ist, ist egal, jeder der an irgendwelchen SportwettkÃ¤mpfen teilnimmt bracht so einen Zettel. Die Untersuchung dazu dauert etwa 10 Minuten, besteht aus Puls und Blutdruck messen, 30 Kniebeugen machen und nochmal Plus und Blutdruck messen. Wenn du dabei nicht umkippst bist du eigentlich schon fit genug. Das ganze kostet 30 â¬ und wird sogar von der Krankenkasse bezahlt.


----------



## bliz2z (29. Juni 2011)

Hab nen Zettel für meinen Arzt vorbereitet wo drauf steht das ich gesundheitlich in der Lage bin das Rennen zu fahren. Bin zum Arzt er hat das unterschrieben und gut is.. Nix bezahlt dafür.


----------



## stahlritzel (29. Juni 2011)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Hab nen Zettel für meinen Arzt vorbereitet wo drauf steht das ich gesundheitlich in der Lage bin das Rennen zu fahren. Bin zum Arzt er hat das unterschrieben und gut is.. Nix bezahlt dafür.



Genau so macht man das!!!!!!
Habe bei meinen Doc angerufen, das ich ein Atest für eine Sportveranstaltung brauche,und morgen kann ich die da abholen.
....hatte 2009 auch so funktioniert.... 
....nur noch 2 Tage dann gehts Richtung Frankreich...


----------



## CasiBergamont (29. Juni 2011)

werd den moin mal fragen ob er nich meint das dat auch anders geht ....
Hb heute mit einem der email Mädels da vom Mega-team geschrieben und die meinte daß die da für 20 euronen ne art Versicherung anbieten die den Doc zettel dann unnötig werden lässt.
Watt ein trara ....


----------



## Hypo (30. Juni 2011)

startnummern der quali sind draußen

http://www.megavalanche.com/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-liste-des-inscrits-2011.html


----------



## bliz2z (30. Juni 2011)

Yeah geile Nummer bekommen  Jetzt kanns losgehen!


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Juli 2011)

Kurzer Rückblick zur Mega 2011:

Bei der Quali wurde rechtzeitig angestanden (2.5 Stunden vor der Startzeit am DMC los), doch an der Gondel durften soviele "Zu-spät-Kommer" vor uns passieren, dass wir genau 30 Sekunden vor dem Start im Startfeld waren und von ganz hinten starten mussten. Somit konnte nur ein Platz bei den Amateuren rausgefahren werden.

Auch die Organisation für die Amateure war unter aller Sau: Obwohl 10 Minuten vor der gegebenen Zeit (7:30) am DMC-Lift angestanden, kamen wir 50 Minuten zu spät am Gipfel an (10:20). Das Feld war schon längst den Berg runter und kein Fahrer mehr in Sicht. Die Zeit wurde zwar korrekt gestoppt, aber was ist ein Rennen ohne Teilnehmer. Angeblich haben die Organisatoren nicht mit sovielen Fahrern gerechnet (hä?).

Megavalanche: Nie wieder!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Juli 2011)

Obwohl ich in der Quali durch den Verlust meines Sattels extrem verkackt habe und in Alp d'Huez am überlegen war, mir 'nen Sattel zu klauen oder mal schnell eben in einen Shop zu fahren, um mir einen anderen zu organisieren. Aufgegeben... Bäääm... aber ich wollte auch nicht meine Magengegend punktieren mit dem Gestänge des Sattels , fand ich das Rennen sehr gut organisiert. 

Strecke war gut ausgeschildert, es wurde einem geholfen bei Fragen und zeitlich hat alles gepasst... hatte sogar Zeit oben mir zwei Starts anzusehen, bevor ich dann selber runter bin.

Da ich kein Wort Französisch spreche, bin ich die Tage da unter sehr gut zurechtgekommen. Gerne wieder!


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juli 2011)

@ Monsterwade: Ich glaube, ich habe dich oben mit den Leuten, die die Zeit genommen haben, reden sehen. War das Sonntags? Falls ja, hast du jemanden in grauem T-Shirt, grauer kurzer Hose, Gips und Gopro rumrennen sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

